
Chezscheme 9.5 in Debian Testing - kristianp
https://packages.debian.org/buster/chezscheme9.5
======
i_feel_great
You can easily install ChezScheme by git cloning and following these
instructions on the github page:
[https://github.com/cisco/ChezScheme/blob/master/BUILDING](https://github.com/cisco/ChezScheme/blob/master/BUILDING)

You do not have to wait for your package manager to catch up.

------
znpy
So little dependencies... Awesome!

~~~
rekado
There is a reason for that. From the BUILDING file in the Chez repository:

> Since the Scheme sources can be compiled only by a working version of Chez
> Scheme, it's not actually possible to build Chez Scheme from source. That's
> why the boot and header files are packaged with the sources.

Chez has a bootstrapping problem. (See also
[https://bootstrappable.org](https://bootstrappable.org))

~~~
foepys
What a strange site configuration. HTTPS is broken because the cert is valid
for another hostname and www.bootstrappable.org and bootstrappable.org differ
in content.

The site's intention is nice in theory but not really feasible in practice. To
get an OS running on a computer, you need binaries anyways, so having some
more binaries for programming languages isn't really that bad. There also
isn't even an easily bootstrappable C compiler afaik.

~~~
nickpsecurity
"The site's intention is nice in theory but not really feasible in practice. "

They've gotten really far, though. Jan's Mes can compile tcc which can compile
an older version of GCC. They just need enough of a C compiler to compile
MesC.

[https://gitlab.com/janneke/mes](https://gitlab.com/janneke/mes)

"To get an OS running on a computer, you need binaries anyways, so having some
more binaries for programming languages isn't really that bad. "

That's what I keep telling folks obsessed with this. If they insist on non-
binary solutions, David A. Wheeler and I talked about using scripting
languages that come with the system. I was looking at Perl with him mentioning
bash. I added bash, Tcl, and awk compilers to the bootstrapping collection
just in case. That's on top of the usual like Forth, LISP, or META II. People
put some small, C compilers in there like you were talking about.

[https://bootstrapping.miraheze.org/wiki/Main_Page](https://bootstrapping.miraheze.org/wiki/Main_Page)

~~~
z29LiTp5qUC30n
Actually you missed a bunch. MesC is soon going to be bootstrapped by
M2-Planet
[https://github.com/oriansj/M2-Planet](https://github.com/oriansj/M2-Planet)
Which is in the process of becoming bootstrapped via stage0
[https://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/stage0/](https://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/stage0/)
Which bootstraps off a sub 240Byte hex Monitor and is hardware neutral.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Appreciate the update!

